# CrossOver (Sci-fi vs Fantasy) has a new website!



## Fuzzy Modem (Nov 27, 2012)

www.crossoverpilot.com

Thoughts?


----------



## Brian G Turner (Nov 27, 2012)

Best of luck with it - looks like an extremely ambitious project.


----------



## Fuzzy Modem (Nov 27, 2012)

Thanks  I've tried to write the screenplay so that I can effectively film a camping trip with four actors in costume, then fill in the rest with easy to reach locations around town, with a flight out to the dunes for establishing shots.


----------



## Cayal (Nov 28, 2012)

Sounds like an interesting concept. Good luck with it


----------



## Fuzzy Modem (Nov 29, 2012)

Glad you like the concept Cayal 

-

I got a bump from Andrew Probert on facebook. Feels like Springsteen plugging my garage band


----------



## Fuzzy Modem (Nov 29, 2012)

I'm reworking that intro video btw, to show things like the ship  actually crashing, which is conspicuously absent at present. Any other  feedback for the next draft?


----------



## Jo Zebedee (Nov 30, 2012)

I think it's incredibly good, blow away stuff. I do wonder if it needs something to break up the music? But it is fantastic, Fuzzy, and the plans are really exciting.


----------



## Tyler Danann (Jan 3, 2013)

Good luck with it, it reminds me a bit of my own Terra's Edge World that I'm creating, except yours has a much more radical fantasy element.

I like the challenge you've set yourself, it's always been a dream of mind to make books more blurred with films etc.


----------



## Starbeast (Jan 5, 2013)

Looks good, I like your use of color.


----------

